# DEWALT DW735X 13" Two-Speed Planer Package



## Kevin K (Jan 1, 2013)

Okay, so this is the third post on machine opinions I've requested tonight. Getting ready to start building a coffee table, end table, 2 morris chairs, bathroom vanities, linen cabinets, custom walk-in closet cabinets & need to match current hickory spice cabinets so I can build a pantry cabinet. 
So, I'm hoping to get the best tools I can for the money. Amazon rating seem like they're always better than what I read elsewhere, so I'd appreciate any feedback I can get before pulling the trigger. Oh, and if anyone is in the NE PA area and is bored during this time of year, your more than welcome to lend a hand!

Kevin K


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

I have had the DW735 for a couple of years now. It does a good job. I bought the in/out fees tables and the portable stand with it. When I start a board and when it is just about all the way out the other end, I lift the end sticking out of the machine a little and there is little snipe if any. You should figure on getting some aftermarket blades for it though because the stock ones are horrible. I flipped mine a couple months ago and I don't think I ran more than 20 bd ft of oak through and I had lines already. 

I was planing down some mission door panels yesterday and it did a better job and fed better on the fast setting. Weird.


----------



## Kevin K (Jan 1, 2013)

What brand of blades would you suggest?


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Kevin K said:


> What brand of blades would you suggest?


I was curios as well. I purchased the DeWalt DW735X, which came with extra set of blades and indeed/Outfeed tables. I've only ran about 100 BF of walnut, red oak, and white oak though it. I've done all cuts on high speed at 2-3/64 depths or so. I haven't noticed any bad cuts yet. 

How long did the original blades last anyone else?

Mark


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I have not felt my 735 blades were bad, although I read they were not as good as others.

It seems the Infinity blades get good reviews. They also sell carbide blades if you have the budget.

http://www.infinitytools.com/HSS-Knives-For-DeWalt-735-Planer/productinfo/HSSK-041/

I do get snipe though. I know others do not get snipe.

I have the infeed and outfeed tables, I raised them slightly, I lift the board on the way in and out, but I still get snipe worse than the Delta 22-580 which this replaced.

Edit.
If you want to try out the 735 before buying, you are welcome to bring some boards down to my place for planing. PM if interested.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

I guess I should not say you have to get new blades, but I have read enough complaints that I said it without thinking. If you do have problems like mine. I am planning on getting the infinity blades. I guess I was expecting more coming from my 2-blade DW733 which I never changed blades and ran thousands of feet through.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

jstange2 said:


> . I guess I was expecting more coming from my 2-blade DW733 which I never changed blades and ran thousands of feet through.


My guess is this may also be the issue. I had read that there were changes in blades between the 733/734/735 units. Who knows ....

Mark


----------



## Kevin K (Jan 1, 2013)

Dave Paine said:


> I have not felt my 735 blades were bad, although I read they were not as good as others.
> 
> It seems the Infinity blades get good reviews. They also sell carbide blades if you have the budget.
> 
> ...


 
Dave,

I haven't provided enough posts to be able to PM. Can you PM me and I'l try tpo respond?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Kevin K said:


> Dave,
> 
> I haven't provided enough posts to be able to PM. Can you PM me and I'l try tpo respond?


I cannot PM you either.

I think you can go to my profile and leave a visitor message.

Plan "B" is off site email. tyke at ptd . net


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I love mine......If you don't buy the dewalt stand, make sure you get a HEAVY DUTY stand....I bought one of the cheap (35 dollar) craftsman tool stands, its not any where near heavy enough to support the planer well. Almost impossible to move around on that stand. So, i'm currently building a new stand for it.


----------

